# PLEASE GIVE INPUT ON MY STORY IN PROGRESS THANKS



## shad0wpaw13 (May 14, 2020)

New writer, spent about a week on this, any input is appreciated! It's a romantic drama centered around a fox and his comrades in the midst of war. pdf attached


----------

